# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Το ναυάγιο του Αλέξανδρος Ζ. [The loss of Alexandros Z.]

## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Αλεξανδρος Ζ_ ηταν ενα μικρο ρυμουλκο που ναυπηγηθηκε το 1920 στην Ολλανδια απο την εταιρεια NV Baanhoek. Ειχε 158 τοννους, μηκος 28 μετρων και πλατος 20.6 μ

Στις 10 Μαρτιου 1923 βυθιστηκε σε ενα αθλιο ναυαγιο εξω απο το λιμανι του Πειραιως καθως εκανε το δρομολογιο Ναυσταθμου−Πειραιως

19230311 Alex1.jpg
19230311 Alex2.jpg
19230311 Alex3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Αλεξανδρος Ζ_ βυθιστηκε σε ενα αθλιο ναυαγιο εξω απο το λιμανι του Πειραιως καθως εκανε το δρομολογιο Ναυσταθμου−Πειραιως.

Το Ζ στο ονομα του ειναι απο την εταιρεια Ζαλοκωστα στην οποια ανηκε


19230311 Alex4.jpg
19230311 Alex5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το _Αλεξανδρος Ζ_ βυθιστηκε σε ενα αθλιο ναυαγιο εξω απο το λιμανι του Πειραιως καθως εκανε το δρομολογιο Ναυσταθμου−Πειραιως.  Το Ζ στο ονομα του ειναι απο την εταιρεια Ζαλοκωστα στην οποια ανηκε


Το ναυαγιο του *Αλεξανδρου Ζ* ειχε προκαλεσει εθνικο πενθος το 1923.  Χιλιαδες πολιτες παρακολουθησαν την κηδεια και αργοτερα την μνημοσυνο δεηση πανω στην Ψυταλλεια.   Εδω η φωτογραφια του πλοιου μετα απο την βυθιση απο το ιστορικο φωτογραφικο υλικο Πετρου Πουλιδου (1905−1967) στο αρχειο  της ΕΡΤ. 

Alexandros Z.jpg

Και εδω αφιξη του κοσμου στην Ψυταλλεια για την κηδεια, καθως και μια φωτογραφια απο την κηδεια. Ιστορικο φωτογραφικο υλικο Πετρου Πουλιδου (1905−1967)  στο αρχειο  της ΕΡΤ. 

Alexandros Z 1.jpgAlexandros Z 2.jpg

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

Να προσθέσω ότι ήταν επίτακτο ναυαγοσωστικό Π.Ν. 
Πνίγηκαν συνολικά 297 άτομα (12 αξιωματικοί, 87 υπαξιωματικοί, 193 ναύτες, και 5 τεχνίτες). :Sad:

----------


## τοξοτης

Στον <ερευνητή της Βέροιας > πέραν των στοιχείων που μας παράθεσε ο φίλος Nicholas σχετικά με το ναυάγιο του Αλέξανδρος Ζ διαβάζουμε και τα παρακάτω :
..................................................  ..................................................  ................................................
*Πνίγηκαν συνολικά 297 άτομα (12 αξιωματικοί, 87 υπαξιωματικοί, 193 ναύτες, και 5 τεχνίτες).**
**Ο απολογισμός αυτός ήταν αρκετός ώστε το ναυάγιο αυτό να θεωρείται ως η μεγαλύτερη ναυτική τραγωδία που έπληξε ποτέ το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό. Μεταξύ των θυμάτων ήταν και 30 Ποριώτες που υπηρετούσαν στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό. Τότε ο Σύνδεσμος των εν Αθήναις και Πειραιεί Τροιζηνίων διέθεσε για τις οικογένειές τους 1.000 δραχμές-τότε ήταν αξιόλογο ποσό. Εις μνήμην των θυμάτων ανηγέρθη μνημείο στην Ψυττάλεια, όπου το ΠΝ κάθε χρόνο τελεί επιμνημόσυνη δέηση.*
*Ο τότε Αξ/κός του ΠΝ Θεολόγος Ι. Θεολογίδης, ο οποίος τότε υπηρετούσε στο ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, υπήρξε αυτόπτης μάρτυρας της πάλης του ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Ζ με τα κύματα και της βύθισής του. Να πως αφηγείται τα όσα διαδραματίσθηκαν:« [...] Μόλις απομακρύνθηκε λίγο από το Κερατσίνι το «ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Ζ» η θάλασσα άρχισε να αγριεύει και πάλι. Ένα μπουρίνι που το συνόδευε χοντρό χαλάζι έκανε αγριότερη τη μανιασμένη θάλασσα. Από το «ΛΗΜΝΟΣ» που υπηρετούσαμε τότε, βλέπαμε τον άγριο κλυδωνισμό του σκάφους, την πάλη του πλοίου με τα έσφιγγε η καρδιάμας...Το ταξίδι από το Κερατσίνι ως τον Πειραιά, αν και πολύ μικρό, μόλις μισή ώρα, εν τούτοις δεν είναι από τα ευκολότερα. Πολλές φορές η φουρτούνα μεταξύ Λειψοκουτάλας και του προλιμένα, έκανε να κινδυνεύσουν και μεγάλα καράβια. Βάρκες δε, πάρα πολλές έχουν χαθεί στο στενό αυτό. Κατά τις 14.00 η τρικυμία έφτασε στη μεγαλύτερη της ένταση. Πελώρια κύματα που διαδέχονταν το ένα το άλλο, εξορμούσαν πάνω στο μικρό σκάφος και ζητούσαν να το καταπιούν. Αφρισμένα και μανιασμένα, έσπαγαν στα πλευρά του μικρού καραβιού και τα νερά έμπαιναν απ' τη μια ως την άλλη άκρη του καταστρώματος και βρίσκονταν πια σε άμεσο κίνδυνο.Ξαφνικά, ένα τεράστιο κύμα, κατόπιν δεύτερο και τρίτο πλήττουν το σκάφος, που αρχίζει να γέρνει από τη μια πλευρά. Οι συσσωρευμένοι στο κατάστρωμα ναύτες που με βία συγκρατούνταν όρθιοι, μετακινούνται προς την αντίθετη πλευρά. Τότε πια το καράβι γέρνει πολύ κι ένα τεράστιο κύμα πλημμυρίζει το μηχανοστάσιο. Η κλίση του πλοίου αυξάνεται και στον πρώτο ισχυρό κλυδωνισμό όλοι οι ναύτες που ήταν στο κατάστρωμα, σαν συμπαγής μάζα, εκύλισαν στη θάλασσα. Η ορμητικότητα των «κυλιόμενων» στη θάλασσα ναυτών επέκτεινε την κλίση, το σκάφος έχασε την ισορροπία του, ανετράπη και γερμένο όπως ήταν το κατάπιε ακαριαία ένα τεράστιο κύμα! 
* *Βουλιάζοντας το καράβι, συμπαρέσυρε όλους τους ευρισκόμενους στο υπόφραγμα αξιωματικούς και ναύτες λόγω της σχηματισθείσης δίνης.»* 
*http://lefobserver.blogspot.gr/2010/03/11-1923.html*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο ναυάγιο ξεκληρίστικε η Μουσική του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ* στην πολύ καλή μονογραφία για την ιστορία της στο ναυάγια πνίγηκαν 21 από τους περίπου 30 μουσικούς της δυναμής της.

----------

